# New Bigfoot Decoy Mold



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A bigfoot rep just emailed this to me. This is a prototype of the new Bigfoot decoy. If I get more poses I'll post them up.

FYI

[siteimg]4327[/siteimg]


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunter, You should buy a few dozen of those and a few dozen of the Bigfoot Ducks, if they ever come out!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Let's sell all 67 of them and get ALL new ones! I can't wait for the ducks to come out too.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Good looking decoy.

It will be interesting to see how the flocked heads hold up.

Sure hope I can toss them around like the old ones.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

This must be the new Bull style. Looks good.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

How much and when can i get em?


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

theyre not even out so youre not going to find any. pre orders is what you can do 99.99/4.... 109.99/4 (bull style)


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like I'll be buying some more decoys this year. :beer:

Alex


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The time is now my friends. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Here is their little bull:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I might have to buy a dozen or so of those decoys, those are some nice looking decoys.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyother styles coming out??

Alex


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

No other styles. The existing feeder and upright bodies and the new Bull body is it. But all heads will be flocked now.

That pic has been floating around for 5 months now.

What I REALLY would like to see is their new paint job. Not the proto type--but the actual decoys that are run off of the assembly line and pics of them as supposedly they are to have an "enhanced" detailing for the 2006 models.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

you called geese a " Bull" I am confusing and please explain to me thanks


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> you called geese a " Bull" I am confusing and please explain to me thanks


the Bull Big Foot style is like the Looker style of GHG; kind of like the biggest decoy of the brand.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks bro


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the flocking on these birds. It looks a little different from the ghg flocking.


----------

